
Photos: what Puerto Rico’s unfolding humanitarian disaster looks like - curtis
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/9/19/16333116/photos-hurricane-maria-puerto-rico
======
mrmondo
Amazing photos, thanks for sharing. What’s really surprised me around the news
coverage of the event is how many Americans did not realise that Puerto Rico
is part of America (although very much mistreated by the government as if it
was not particularly is not a state).

